# طقس سيامة البابا البطريرك ...   asmicheal



## asmicheal (3 أكتوبر 2012)

*

طقس سيامة البابا البطريرك ...   asmicheal​*






بطريرك من الكلمة اليونانية " باتربارشيس " و هى تتكون من مقطعين باتريا : العشيرة ، ارشيس : رئيس فهى تعنى رئيس العشيرة

يتميز البطريرك عن الاسقف او المطران بشيئين رئيسيين
اولا حق سيامة الاساقفة الجدد و ترقية الاسقف الى مطران فى وجود اسقفين او اسقف واحد على الاقل
ثانيا حق عمل الميرون المقدس و يشترك معه الاباء الاساقفة

ينبغى الا يقل عمر البطريرك عن اربعين سنة عند الاختيار و الا تقل سنين رهبنته عن خمسة عشر سنة

يجب ان تكون سيامة البطريرك يوم الاحد و يعتبر طقس سيامة البطريرك سيامة و تجليس فى نفس الوقت و يكون فى الكاتدرائية الكبرى

تقرا فى هذا القداس قراءات فصول 17 هاتور تذكار نياحة البطريرك يوحنا ذهبى الفم و كلها فصول تتحدث عن الرعية و الرعاية

تبدا الطقوس بعد قراءة السنكسار حيث يخرج القائم مقام و الاساقفة و الكهنة و الشمامسة الى خارج الكنيسة و يغلق رئيس الشمامسة الابواب و يحضرون البطريرك المنتخب بموكب كنسى عظيم و يسيرون به الى باب الكنيسة الرئيسى

يعطى رئيس الشمامسة مفتاح الكنيسة الى الاب البطريرك المنتخب فيفتح الباب و هو يقول افتحوا لى ابواب البر لكى ادخل و اشكر الرب مز 118

عند فتح الباب تدق اجراس الكنيسة بالنغمة الفرايحى مرحبة بالبابا الجديد يدخل الموكب الكنيسة و يرتل الشمامسة الالحان ثم يدخلوا الى باب الهيكل حيث يسجد الجميع امامه

يجثو المنتخب على ركبيته امام الهيكل ثم يصلى كبير الاساقفة صلاة الشكر و يرفع البخور ثم يصلى الاساقفة مجموعة من الصلوات و الطلبات التضرعية و فى اثنائها يضع كبير المطارنة يده على المختار ان كان قمصا و لا يضع ان كان اسقف ثم يقول ندعوك ..... بابا و بطريرك و سيد و رئيس اساقفة الكرازة المرقسية و يعمل الرشومات الثلاثة بهذا قد تمت السيامة فعلا

بعد ذلك يلبسونه التونية و يجلسونه على كرسى صغير فى الوسط و يجلس حوله المطارنة و الاساقفة و يرتل الشمامسة ذكصولوجية مارمرقس

ثم يقرا كبير الاساقفة التقليد الخاص بالبابا البطريرك و الموقع عليه من اعضاء المجمع المقدس ثم يسلم التقليد الى البابا و هو يقول له تسلم تقليد رياسة الكهنوت العظمى لسنين كثيرة و ازمنة سالمة محفوفة بالمجد و الكرامة و هنا يقول الشمامسة ذكصولوجية البطريرك

ثم يضع كبير المطارنة الاناجيل الاربعة على راس البابا و يرتل الشمامسة اكسيوس ثم يعمل الاساقفة الحاضرون الرشومات الثلاثة و يرد المرتلون امين ثم اكسيوس فى هذه الاثناء يضع احد الاباء عصا الرعاية على المذبح و بجوارها الصليب

يبدا الاساقفة بالباس البابا ملابس رياسة الكهنوت قطعة قطعة و حينما يلبسونه التاج يصعدون به الى المذبح ليتسلم الصليب و عصا الرعاية من فوق المذبح و يقول له كبير المطارنة تسلم عصا الرعاية من يد راعى الرعاة الاعظم يسوع المسيح لترعى شعبه و تغذيه بالتعاليم المحيية فقد ائتمنك على نفوس رعيته و من يدك يطلب دمها و يتقدم البابا و يتسلم عصا الرعاية و الصليب و يقول المرتلون اكسيوس

ثم يصعدون البابا الى كرسى الرياسة ذى الثلاث درجات و يجلسونه عليه بعد ذلك يقدمون له انجيل القديس مرقس فيقبله و يمسكه و ياتى جميع الاساقفة و يقبلون الانجيل و هو بين يدى البابا الجديد انجيل مرقس بالذات لان بابا الاسكندرية خليفة مارمرقس الرسول

يقرا البابا المزمور و الانجيل و هو واقف على كرسيه المزمور هو امسكت بيدى اليمنى و بمشورتك اهديتنى و بالمجد قبلتنى مز 73 و الانجيل هو انجيل الراعى الصالح و فى كل مرة يقول انا هو الراعى الصالح يرد المرتلون اكسيوس

فى نهاية القداس ينزل البابا بملابسه السوداء فى موكب كنسى الى مقبرة القديس مرقس للتبرك من رفاته و يكون عيد ثلاثة ايام و يصلى البابا ثلاثة قداسات متتالية ويصوم البطريرك بعد السيامة سنة كاملة عدا الاعياد السيدية الكبرى




من ‏طقوس و ألحان الكنيسة القبطية الارثوذكسية‏ 
=


----------



## asmicheal (3 أكتوبر 2012)

تقاليد اختيار البطاركة في الكنيسة القبطية 
أعد الملف‏:‏ د‏.‏ مينا بديع عبدالملك
1110 


بطريرك الكنيسة القبطية هو الاسم المرادف للقب أسقف الإسكندرية‏.‏ لذلك طبقا للقوانين الكنسية وقوانين المجامع المسكونية والأقليمية

القس مينا البراموسا
ممنوع منعا باتا بل ومحرم أن تتم رسامة أسقف( سواء كان أسقف إيبارشية أو أسقفا عاما) ليكون أسقفا علي الإسكندرية. أو بمعني آخر أكثر وضوحا تتم رسامة أسقف الإسكندرية من بين الرهبان الذين لا تزيد درجتهم الكهنوتية عن درجة قمص.
فالكنيسة القبطية( التي أسسها القديس مرقس في عام64 م وأستشهد في شوارعها في8 مايو68 م) منذ بداية العصور المسيحية, بتمسكها الشديد بعقائد الإيمان القويم, ومدافعتها عن التعليم المستقيم, الذي تسلمته من آبائها القديسين, والتزامها بالتقاليد التي وضعها آباء المجامع الكنسية علي مدي العصور. وكما يقول المؤرخ البريطاني دين ستانليDeanStanley في كتابه محاضرات في تاريخ الكنيسة الشرقية تعتبر المجامع في بناء تاريخ الكنيسة صروحا عالية مشيدة, فهي أعلي ما يكون في هذا البناء منزلة وأرفع شأنا, وجدير بنا أن نراها بهذه العين وإن لم نكن قد أجتليناها من قبل, وأحللناها محلها اللائق). من هنا فإن التاريخ يسطر للكنيسة القبطية في إجلال وإكبار, صحيفة مجد وفخار فقد صارت الكنيسة القبطية علي مر العصور هي معلمة المسكونة, وأن عقائدها وتقاليدها هي عقائد وتقاليد المجامع المقدسة وان باباواتها هم المدافعون عن الإيمان, والمتصدرون في المجامع والمحاربون للهراطقة. هذا مما حدا بالمؤرخ البريطاني ستانلي أن يقول لقد كان كرسي الإسكندرية وقتئذ أي وقت المجامع هو الذي يتطلع إليه كأسمي مركز للكنيسة في المعمورة! وقد كانت الإسكندرية هي المركز الأعظم الوحيد للعلوم المسيحية!).
ولسنا نجد في تاريخ الكنيسة, من المجامع التي تنطبق عليها شروط أن يكون المجمع مسكونيا, سوي ثلاثة فقط: مجمع نيقية( أنعقد عام325 م بحضور318 أسقفا لمناقشة بدعة أريوس), مجمع القسطنطينية( أنعقد عام381 م بحضور150 أسقفا لمناقشة بدعة مقدونيوس), مجمع افسس الأول( أنعقد عام431 م بحضور200 أسقف لمناقشة بدعة نسطور). وقد أعترفت كافة الكنائس المسيحية شرقا وغربا بهذه المجامع الثلاثة, وتمسكت بقوانين إيمانها, كما نفذت قراراتها وقوانينها. لكنه للأسف الشديد أن أعرق كنيسة في التاريخ بدأت منذ القرن العشرين وبالتحديد عام1928 بمخالفة إحدي قرارات مجمع نيقية في أن تولي أساقفة كراسي اسقفية كرسي الإسكندرية وكان الأستثناء الوحيد في الفترة(19711959) عندما جلس علي كرسي الإسكندرية الراهب المتوحد القمص مينا البراموسي حسب التقليد السليم باسم البابا كيرلس السادس.
مجمع نيقية المسكوني:
حين أجتمع مجمع نيقية في عام325 م والذي يعد المجمع المسكوني الأول بحضور318 أسقفا, أتفقوا علي إسناد رئاسة المجمع للأسقف هوسيوس أسقف قرطبة. ولم تكن قرطبة يومذاك عاصمة الأمبراطورية ولا حتي عاصمة أسبانيا, حيث أنه في ذلك الوقت لم يكن هناك أي نزاع علي الأولية ولا علي الرئاسة متمسكين بتعاليم السيد المسيح من أراد أن يكون فيكم عظيما فليكن خادما, ومن أراد أن يكون فيكم أولا فليكن آخر الكل). وفي هذا المجمع الذي يعد في نظر جميع كنائس العالم أعظم المجامع المسكونية بلا جدال قرر الأساقفة في القانون15 من قوانين المجمع إنه بسبب التشويش العظيم والمنازعات الحاصلة, قد لاح بأن تنزع بالكلية العادة التي جرت في بعض أماكن خلافا للقانون الرسولي بحيث لا يجوز لأسقف إيبارشية أن ينتقل لإيبارشية أخري, ولا أن يطمع الأسقف في أسقفية أكبر جاها أو مالا لأن الأسقفية شرف في حد ذاتها ولا ترتكز علي مكان ما). وكما جاء في تعاليم القديس بولس الرسول من أشتهي الأسقفية فقد أشتهي شيئا حسنا), وهذا الشئ الحسن هو الأستشهاد أي التعب في الخدمة ورعاية الشعب- الذي يعد كرامة الأسقف. فأسقف الإيبارشية المؤتمن علي رعاية شعبه كيف يتركه( طمعا في البطريركية) ويذهب لإيبارشية أخري!! ومن سيرعي شعب لإيبارشيته؟ أين الضمير الحي؟ وأين الأمانة الأرثوذكسية؟
مجمع القسطنطينية المسكوني:
بعد ذلك حدث في المجمع المسكوني الثاني الذي عقد بمدينة القسطنطينية عام381 م بحضور150 أسقفا, أن أثير موضوع الأولية بين الأساقفة. وعقب هذا النزاع في من يكون الأعظم قال القديس غريغوريوس النزينزي ليته لم يكن بين كراسينا كرسي ممتاز ولا مكان محظوظ ولا رئاسة أستبدادية, وأننا لم نشتهر بغير الفضيلة). وكان من أثر الخلاف حول الأولية والمكان الممتاز أن أنسحب من جلسات المجمع وفد الكنيسة القبطية الذي كان يترأسه البابا تيموثاؤس(385379 م) البطريرك.22 لأن الكنيسة القبطية كانت ولا تزال متمسكة بقوانين مجمع نيقية إذ أنها تؤمن بأن السلطة العليا في المجموع لا في الفرد, وعلي هذا الأساس جعلت للمجمع سلطانا علي البابا, وجعلت حكم المجمع الحكم الذي يجب أن يخضع له الجميع ومن بينهم البابا نفسه. وعلي هذا الأساس أيضا قررت الكنيسة القبطية أنتخاب بطاركتها من بين الرهبان, لأن البابا ليس سوي أسقف المدينة الرئيسية وهو بمثابة الأخ المتقدم بين أخوته.
الكنيسة القبطية عبر القرون:
ولما كانت كنيستنا المصرية العريقة متمسكة بالتعاليم التي وضعها لها آباؤها الأولون فقد ظلت محتفظة بمبدأ أنتخاب بطاركتها من بين الرهبان. وهنا يقول لنا المستشرق الفرنسي زس(690 ذ692)41 ذ كرسيه إلي كرسي بابوي لأن الكنيسة القبطية ظلت أمينة علي هذا التقليد الذي وضعه الآباء في العصر الرسولي. ولهذا السبب كان رؤساء الأديرة إذا ما وجدوا بين رهبانهم شخصا ممتازا حرصوا علي إخفائه عن الأنظار, ورفضوا إظهاره حين يتقدم اليهم أهل إيبارشية طالبين مرشحين للأسقفية. وذلك بغرض المحافظة عليه لترشيحه للكرسي المرقسي).
حدث في القرن الثامن الميلادي في عهد البابا خائيل الأول(767743 م) البطريرك46, أن أراد أحد الملوك أو الولاة في إنطاكية أن ينقل أحد الأساقفة من كرسيه إلي كرسي إنطاكية الذي خلا بوفاة صاحبه, عارض الأساقفة هذا النقل, وقالوا لا يجوز أن يكون الأسقف بطريركا. فأرسل هذا الملك إلي البابا يأمره بإرسال أسقفين لإتمام هذه الرسامة, ويتوعده إن خالف أمره. ولكن البابا وجد أن الأمر جد خطير, فيقول الأنبا ساويرس- أسقف الأشمونين وكاتب كتاب سير بطاركة الكنيسة القبطية وهو من آباء القرن العاشر الميلادي فجمع البطريرك الأساقفة بالصعيد والوجه البحري والكتاب وأعتكفوا علي دراسة القوانين), كان إذن طلبا مخالفا للقانون والتقاليد, وفوض المجمع الكبير الأمر للبابا قائلين هو شريكك وأخوك وهذا الأمر هو لك خاصة), فأجاب البابا علي رسالة الملك في شجاعة وإستعداد لتحمل المسئولية مهما كانت النتائج السيف أو النار أو الرمي إلي الأسد أو النفي أو السبي فما يقلقني ولست أدخل تحت ما لايجب ولا أدخل تحت حرمي الذي كتبته بخطي وبدأت أن لا يصير أسقف بطريركا, فكيف يجب أن أحرم نفسي وأحلل اليوم ما حرمته بالأمس وما أنكرته أمس أرضي به اليوم وما أنكره الآباء القديسون قبلي), حتي أن هذا صار قانونا يحمل اسم قانون البابا خائيل.46 وكرر خليفته الأنبا مينا(767 ذ775)47.
ساويرس- أسقف الأشمونين وكاتب كتاب سير بطاركة الكنيسة القبطية إنه حين أنتقل الأنبا جوارجيوس أسقف مصر( القاهرة), أراد الأنبا يؤانس الرابع(799777 م) البطريرك48 أن يرسم سكرتيره الراهب مرقس لتلك الإيبارشية تحقيقا لرغبة الشعب الذي طلبه بالاسم, غير أن الراهب مرقس هرب إلي الصحراء لأنه كان يري في نفسه أنه غير مؤهل لتلك الكرامة العظيمة. فأضطر الأنبا يؤانس الرابع إلي رسامة راهب آخر ولكنه في نفس الوقت غضب من سكرتيره الراهب مرقس.
أحس البابا البطريرك بتأنيب ضميره لأن الغضب تملك قلبه ناحية تلميذه وسكرتيره الراهب مرقس, فبعث برسالة إلي شيخ قديس متوحد في منطقة البرلس يعترف له بما حدث منه نحو سكرتيره الراهب مرقس. فكان رد الشيخ المتوحد الأولي بك أن تفرح لمسلك سكرتيرك الراهب, لأن الله حفظه كي يجلس في حينه علي الكرسي المرقسي. ولو أنه خضع لما أخترته له لن يكون مؤهلا للبابوية). فلما وصل هذا الرد إلي الأنبا يؤانس الرابع فرح فرحا عظيما وأحس بأن عبئا ثقيلا قد سقط من علي كتفه ثم بعث برسله إلي الصحراء يبحثون عن الراهب مرقس ويبلغونه أن البابا البطريرك يطلبه ليكون سكرتيره كما كان قبل هربه, لأنه أقام راهبا آخر أسقفا علي إيبارشية مصر( القاهرة). فعاد الراهب مرقس معهم وأنخرط في خدمة البابا الجليل. وبعد أن أنتقل البابا يؤانس الرابع من هذا العالم, أجتمع الآباء الأساقفة والشعب وأجمعوا علي أختيار الراهب مرقس ليكون خلفا للبابا يؤانس, فأصبح البطريرك49 من باباوات الكرازة المرقسية باسم البابا مرقس الثاني(819799 م).
وهذه ثلاثة أدلة فقط من بين أدلة عديدة تبين لنا بوضوح أن الكنيسة القبطية قد حافظت علي مبدأ الآباء الذين شرعوا القوانين ووضعوا التقاليد وأدوا في تشريعاتهم أن الكرسي المرقسي لا يجلس عليه غير الرهبان. وقد أقر الآباء هذا التقليد لا لأنهم أدركوا معني العظمة الروحية وأدركوا وحدة الكرامة الأسقفية فحسب بل لأن إيمانهم بالله كان وثيقا أيضا. فهم كانوا ينتخبون الراهب( رغم وجود العلماء والقديسين والأتقياء بين الأساقفة والمطارنة) لثقتهم أن الله يعمل في الراهب البسيط ويجعل منه شخصية ممتازه ويؤهله ليرعي شعبه بحكمة وسداد. وفي عصرنا الحالي أكتحلت أعين المصريين جميعا المسلمين قبل الأقباط بفترة بابوبة البابا كيرلس السادس(19711959) البطريرك116 الذي كان راهبا بسيطا متوحدا مقيما بإحدي طواحين الهواء بمصر القديمة, لكن نعمة الله عملت فيه فرعي شعبه بأفضل رعاية وصار أبا ورعا لجميع المصريين.
شاهد عيان يصف ما كان يجري منذ سبعة قرون في رسامة البطريرك:
يسجل لنا المؤرخ الكنسي د. منير شكري ما ورد في الباب53 من كتاب أصول الدين ومسموع محصول اليقين لمؤلفه أبا اسحق بن المفضل بن العسال شقيق الصفي بن العسال من مؤرخي القرن13, والذي أورد فيه وصفا دقيقا عما كان يجري منذ سبعة قرون في رسامة بطريرك الإسكندرية وذلك كما شاهده بنفسه في الأحتفالات التي تمت في عهده. وهذه مقتطفات مما سجله:
(أولا) رسامته قمصا علي كرسيه: إن لم يكن له رتبة من رتب الكنيسة فيكرزه أكبر الاساقفة شماسا ثم قسا ثم قمصا بحضور الجميع. وإن كان له بعض هذه الرتب فينقل فيها إلي أن يصير قمصا.
(ثانيا) سيره إلي ثغر الإسكندرية ليقام بها بطريركا: بعد سيامته قمصا يمضون به إلي ثغر الإسكندرية المحروس, فإذا وصل إليها قبل يوم الأحد فيبقي فيها حتي صبيحته, حينئذ يخرج شعبها ويستقبلونه ويدخلون جميعهم معه إلي كنيسة سوتير أي المخلص( هذه الكنيسة أندثرت الآن ولم يبق لها أثر, ويعتقد أن مكانها كان عند باب سدره).
(ثالثا) سيامته بالإسكندرية: فإذا أستقر بها يلون صلاة باكر الأحد, ثم يقدس أكبر الأساقفة طقسا( أي أقدمهم عهدا بالرئاسة من الوجه البحري ولو كان أصغر من أساقفة الوجه القبلي), وإذا فرغوا من قراءة الأبركسيس( أي فصل من كتاب أعمال الآباء الرسل) عند ذلك, يجتمع جميع الآباء الأساقفة مع المختار من الله ويصعدون معه علي الكرسي المرقسي, ويجعل وجهه إلي الشرق, ويدير الأساقفة وجوههم إلي الغرب ويضعون الأناجيل عليه والشعب كله قياما بسكوت وخوف عظيم, ويضع الأساقفة أيديهم عليه ويقولون إنا نضع أيدينا علي هذا العبد المختار من الله, بسم الأب والأبن والروح القدس, لإقامته في رتبة صالحة ثابته للكنيسة الواحدة الوحيدة الجامعة الرسولية بلا دنس, بيعة الله الحي غير المرئي, لفعل حكم العدل وإعلان مقدس وتعليم روحاني ونعمة طاهرة, آمين. هذا هو الذي صار للكنيسة الجامعة الرسولية من جهة الثالوث المقدس بسر الصليب الكريم. ويصلي أكبر الأساقفة بصوت مرتفع3 مرات قائلا: إرتضيتم أن يكون هذا بطريركا عليكم, وحاكما فيكم لكم وعليكم. ثم يقول في الثالثة: رضيتم أن يكون هذا رئيسا عليكم وتعلموا أنه مستحق لهذه الرتبة؟ فيقولون: مستحق. ثم يدير أكبر الأساقفة وجهه إلي الشرق ويقول صلاة ويرفع البخور. ثم يبدأ الأساقفة في النزول من السلم درجة بينما المختار للبطريركية يصعد درجة, إلي أن يصير هو في الدرجة الأولي أعلي من جميعهم, وعند قراءة الأنجيل يحمله له أكبر الأساقفة بين يديه, ويقراء البطريرك فصل من الأصحاح العاشر من أنجيل القديس يوحنا الذي هو أنا الراعي الصالح) ويقولها3 مرات, وفي كل مرة يضع كبير الأساقفة يده علي رأس المختار للبطريركية ويقول بصوت مرتفع: مستحق, مستحق, مستحق. ويقول الشمامسة والشعب أكسيوس أي مستحق. وبعد القراءة يبدأ في رآسة صلوات القداس الألهي. وبعد رسامته يقبله الأساقفة حسب ترتيبهم, وبعدهم الكهنة ثم الآراخنة ثم الشعب ويدعون له بأن يكمله الله بصالح رعايته لهم ويكملهم به.
هذا الوصف المختصر رآه أبناء هذا الجيل في رسامة الراهب مينا البراموسي المتوحد باسم البابا كيرلس السادس في يوم الأحد10 مايو1959, أما الذين كانوا أساقفة فقد كانت مراسم تنصيب لا رسامة, إذا أنه لا يجوز أن توضع عليهم الأيدي مرة أخري.
رسالة من مؤرخ كنسي لقائمقام البابا عام1971
في عام1971 بعد أن خلا الكرسي السكندري بنياحة البابا كيرلس السادس البطريرك116 في9 مارس1971, تولي الأنبا أنطونيوس مطران كرسي سوهاج منصب القائمقام حتي يتم اختيار بطريرك جديد. والذي حدث أن الشعب القبطي عامة والشعب السكندري خاصة فوجئ بترشح القائمقام للكرسي السكندري, فأنبري له المؤرخ الكنسي د. منير شكري وأرسل له بتاريخ12 ابريل1971 م برسالة خطية يطلعه فيها علي التقاليد الكنسية التي يجب مراعاتها فكتب له يقول:
(حضرة صاحب النيافة الأنبا أنطونيوس مطران كرسي سوهاج وقائمقام البطريرك...
اتقدم إليكم بكل أحترام بنوي لاثما يديكم, ملتمسا بركاتكم ودعواتكم. وبعد...
أرجو أن تسمحوا لي بالتقدم إلي مقامكم لأعرض علي مسامعكم صوت التقليد والطقس والتاريخ في أنتخاب بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية, ورب الكنيسة يهدينا جميعا إلي سواء السبيل.
ففي المجمع المسكوني المقدس الأول المنعقد بنيقية عام325 م أعطي قانونه السادس( لأسقف) الإسكندرية الرئاسة علي الكنيسة في مصر وليبيا والخمس مدن الغربية, كما حرم في القانون الخامس عشر أن ينتقل الأسقف من مدينة رسم عليها إلي مدينة أخري. وكانت هذه القرارات طبعا نتيجة أحداث وأختبارات لا مجال لسردها في هذا المقام.
ويشاء القدر بعد ذلك بخمسين عاما أي في عام380 م كما يخبرنا الأب دوشين في كتابه( التاريخ القديم للكنيسة) في المجلد الثاني, وكما يخبرنا كذلك المؤرخ باردي في كتابه( تاريخ الكنيسة منذ البدء إلي أيامنا هذه) في الجزء الثالث, أن يمتحن قديسا عظيما تحترمه وتجله كنيستنا بل وتستعمل قداسه في الأعياد السيدية, في احترام هذا القرار المجمعي, عندما أراد الأمبراطور ثيؤدسيوس الكبير أن ينصبه أسقفا علي القسطنطينية, فأدخله في أحتفال كبير إلي كنيسة أجيا صوفيا, فما كان من قديسنا إلا أن جلس بجوار كرسي الأسقفية, وذلك لأن الأنبا باسيليوس الكبير كان قد سامه علي كرسي سازيما غصبا عنه إذ أنه كان زاهدا في كرسي الأسقفية, فهو أطاع الأمبراطور بأن يتولي التعليم في القسطنطينية ولكنه لا يستطيع تبعا للقانون الخامس عشر لمجمع نيقية أن يجلس علي كرسي أسقفيتها. هذا القديس هو غريغوريوس النزينزي الناطق بالإلهيات.
عند ذلك رأي الأمبراطور حلا لهذه المشكلة أن يدعو مجمعا مسكونيا آخر عسي أن يستطيع إعطاء القديس غريغوريوس التصريح ليجلس علي كرسي القسطنطينية. فأنعقد المجمع المسكوني الثاني بالقسطنطينية عام381 م وحضره150 أسقفا منهم جماعة من مصر تحت رآسة البابا تيموثاؤس الثاني والعشرين. أنعقد المجمع تحت رآسة غريغوريوس, ورغما عما قدمه أنصاره من حجج بأنه رسم علي كرسي سازيما رغما عن إرادته وأنه لم يباشر عمله هناك فلم يقم قداسا ولم يرسم كاهنا, وأنه لم يأتوا به من كرسيه ولكن من وحدته, بالرغم من كل ذلك وبالرغم من إرادة الأمبراطور وبالرغم من قداسته حكم المجمع بأن يتنحي عن كرسي القسطنطينية, وأختار بدلا عنه علمانيا هو نيكتاريوس أحد أعضاء مجلس المدينة إذ شهد له وزكاه أسقف تسالونيكي الأرثوذكسي, بل وتبين لهم بعد الإختيار أنه لم يكن قد تعمد بعد فعمدوه! كل ذلك حدث حتي لا يجعلوا أي أستثناء للقانون15 الذي رأوا ضرورة المحافظة عليه لسلام وأستقرار الكنيسة في مستقبل الأيام, وقد حافظت علي هذا المبدأ كنيستنا إلي يومنا هذا, إذ تنص الفقرة الرابعة في الأتفاق الذي عقد بين كنيستنا وكنيسة أثيوبيا عام1959 والذي صادق عليه المجمع المقدس في كيفية أختيار البطريرك الجاثليق ويختار وفقا لقوانين وتقاليد كرسي القديس مرقس بالإسكندرية من بين الرهبان الأثيوبيين الذين لا تعلو رتبتهم عن درجة القمص وهو المبدأ المعمول به أيضا في سائر الكرازة المرقسية. وقد وقع عليها نيابة عن البابا كيرلس السادس من الأكليروس الأنبا باسيليوي مطران أورشليم والقمص مكاري السرياني.
لنضع نصب أعيننا صالح الكنيسة وتقاليدها التي نفخر بها وتباهي علي سائر الكنائس ثم مسئوليتنا نحو الأجيال المقبلة, هذه صرخة إن ذهبت اليوم مع الريح تذهب غدا بالأوتاد. فليكن عهدكم كعهد سلفكم الطقسي العظيم الأنبا أثناسيوس القائمقام عام1957 م الذي أصر علي أن يكون الأنتخاب وفق تقاليد وطقوس وقوانين الكنيسة, والله قادر أن يرشدكم لما فيه الخير). وعلي أثر هذه الرسالة من د. منير شكري بالأضافة إلي مساعي بعض الآخرين من المخلصين للكنيسة أن أصدر الأنبا أنطونيوس القائمقام بيانا أعلن فيه أعتذاره عن المضي في ترشيح نفسه للمنصب البابوي, وقد نشر هذا البيان بجريدة وطني بعددها رقم646 الصادر صباح الأحد25 ابريل1971 ورد فيه النص التالي:
(من أنطونيوس بنعمة الله مطران كرسي سوهاج والمنشأة وقائمقام بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية.
لقد تفضل بعض من أخوتي وأحبائي المطارنة والأساقفة ورؤساء الأديرة مشكورين بتزكية شخصي الضعيف للكرسي البابوي السامي. وأني, مع تقديري للدافع النبيل الذي دفعهم لترشيحي, فإني أعتذر عن المضي فيه, شعورا مني بقصوري عن النهوض بأعباء هذا الكرسي العظيم الذي ينوء كاهلي الضعيف بمسئولياته الضخمة.
وإني أعلن بكل أعزاز وفخر, أنه منذ اللحظة الأولي التي أجتمعت فيها بأخوتي الأحبار الأجلاء أعضاء المجمع المقدس وأبنائي المباركين أعضاء هيئة الأوقاف القبطية وأعضاء لجنة أوقاف البطريركية, وشرفوني بأنتخابي بالإجماع قائمقام بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية, أعلنتها صريحة بأني أشعر بأرتياح تام لو قصرنا الترشيح علي الرهبان فقط, أسوة بما حدث في عام1959, وكنت إذ ذاك أحد أعضاء المجمع المقدس, وكانت نتيجة الأنتخابات البابوية مشرفة للغاية, فأتت لنا بالقديس العظيم المطوب الذكر البابا كيرلس السادس, وكان عهده رغم قصره عهدا ذهبيا حافلا بالمكاسب والأمجاد.
أقول هذا لا طعنا أو تجريحا في آبائي القديسين الذين كانوا مطارنة وتبوأوا عرش البابوية في الماضي أو فيمن يريدون ترشيح أنفسهم حاليا من الآباء الأساقفة والمطارنة الأجلاء... أنما أقول هذا, تعبيرا عن عقيدة أؤمن بها وأستريح لها ورأي أعتز به. والآن, إذ أذكر مشاعر الأحباء الكراك الذين أهتموا بتقديم هذه التزكية, شاكرا للجميع عظيم محبتهم... أعلن في الوقت نفسه عن حبي العميق وتمسكي وأعزازي الكامل بإبروشيتي الغالية كرسي سوهاج والمنشأة, رعاة ورعية وبلادا ومواطنين أعزاء... لا حرمني الله منهم ولا من محبتهم.
حفظ الله الكنيسة الخالدة ورعاها, هذه الكرمة التي غرستها يمينه سائلين الله أن يقيم لها الراعي الصالح الذي يسوسها بأمانة وطهارة وبر وعدل.
ولربنا المجد والقوة والكرامة والسلطان إلي أبد الآبدين آمين....الأنبا أنطونيوس قائمقام البابا).
ونحن بدورنا نتوجه إلي جميع أبناء كنيسة الإسكندرية كنيسة القديس مارمرقس, أن يحافظوا علي الأمانة المقدسة التي تسلموها من أسلافهم الذين جاهدوا بأمانة حتي يوصلوها إلينا سالمة, مضحين بأنفسهم ومتحملين مختلف أنواع المشاق والمتاعب, وأن يسلموها للأجيال المتعاقبة كما تسلموها, ففيها يكمن سر حياة الكنيسة وسط مختلف الأنواء والشدائد التي صادفتها. لنحافظ علي هذا التراث الثمين الذي تسلمناه غير ناظر كل واحد إلي ما هو لنفسه, بل كل واحد إلي ما هو للآخرين كما يقول معلمنا بولس الرسول.
شكر واجب وتقدير واحترام
في القرن العشرين بعد نياحة البابا كيرلس الخامس البطريرك112 أرتفع صوت الحق ينادي بضرورة التمسك بالتقاليد الكنسية التي وضعتها المجامع المختلفة والتزم بها آباء الكنيسة علي مدي العصور. نذكر منهم: الأنبا أثناسيوس( مطران بني سويف والبهنسا وقائمقام البطريرك عام1957), الأنبا أندراوس( أسقف دمياط السابق), القمص بيشوي كامل( كاهن كنيسة مارجرجس أسبورتنج الإسكندرية), الراهب باسيليوس المقاري, المؤرخ الكنسي جرجس فيلوثاؤس عوض( مؤلف كتاب عثرة الكنيسة القبطية في القرن العشرين), الأستاذ بشارة بسطوروس( مؤلف كتاب سقوط الجبابرة أو شهوة البطريركية), الأستاذ حبيب باشا المصري, المؤرخة القديرة الأستاذة ايريس حبيب المصري( مؤلفة مجموعة كتب قصة الكنيسة القبطية), المستشار فريد فرعوني والأستاذ البرت برسوم سلامة والأستاذ عادل عازر بسطوروس( أعضاء المجلس الملي السكندري في فترة البابا كيرلس السادس), المؤرخ الكنسي د. منير شكري( كاتب المقالات المتعددة بمجلة مدارس الأحد ومجلة مرقس), الشماس المهندس مرقس باسيلي مقار( صاحب الواقعة الشهيرة في انتخابات1971). فقد أعلنوا علي الملأ كلمة الحق دون مواربة, فليعوضهم الله بكل الخير علي تعبهم وشجاعتهم ومحبتهم الصادقة للكنيسة والوطن.







http://www.ahram.org.eg/Friday-supplement/News/138812.aspx


=


----------



## asmicheal (29 أكتوبر 2012)

للرفع


=


----------



## asmicheal (29 أكتوبر 2012)

*
فيديو اختيار بابا كيرلس


=*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AcFsGdxFYEs




=


----------



## asmicheal (29 أكتوبر 2012)

*سيدنا البابا شنودة يتكلم عن القرعة الهيكلية


الفيديو 



=*



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-_gWEY3KsKw




=


----------



## asmicheal (29 أكتوبر 2012)

*ذكريات تنصيب البابا شنودة






=*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kBFQNhQbaT0


=


----------



## asmicheal (29 أكتوبر 2012)

*
طفل القرعة الهيكلية ايمن الذي اختار قداسة البابا شنوده*




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0paUfShI7ZY



=


----------

